
Byte Addressing: From Laboratory to Practice [pdf] - luu
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/fall10/cos375/Byte-case.pdf
======
ajross
MIPS caved on this, of course. The R2000 was byte-addressible from day one,
and they never looked back. And notably per the example given in the linked
article: MIPS pretty much defined the high performance Unix space in the mid-
late 80's (until Sun finally got SPARC selling).

